# Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!



## stali2000100 (14. Jan. 2010)

Hi!

Da ich jetzt endlich einen Platz für einen größeren Teich gefunden habe werde ich euch jetzt gleich mal vorstellen.

Ich hab in unserem Wald ein kleines ebenes Feld gefunden durch das eine Quelle durfliest.
Mir ist gleich die Idee gekommen dort einen Teich zu bauen.Man kommt dort leicht mit einem Minibagger hin und die Quelle liegt sowieso auf unserem Grund.

Der Teich wird die Maße 600*200*100 kriegen.Also um die 12000 liter.Ich werde ihn nicht mit Folie oder sonstigen auslegen da der Boden sehr lehmig ist und kein Wasser versickert.

Ich werde den hinteren Teil des Teiches mit Breitblättrigen Rohrkolben und Schilf gewachsen lassen,die Seitenbereiche mit Sumpfschwertlilien und in die mitte kommt eine Seerose.

Technik kommt keine in den Teich, da dann ja eh die Quelle in den in den Teich fliest.

Als Besatz kommen ein paar Goldfische hinein die dort das ganze Jahr "rumtümpeln" können.
Es werden ungefähr 5 Stück von den Goldfischen werden.

Als alternative könnte ich auch einen Teich für einheimische Fischarten machen.Dann wäre der Besatz folgender:

10 Moderlieschen
8 Elritzen
6 Gründlinge
4 Bitterlinge
2 Stichlinge
1 Sonnenbarsch
2 Edelkrebse
2-3 Teichmuscheln
4 Sumpfdeckelschnecken
6 Posthornschnecken
10 Schlammschnecken

Welcher Besatz wäre geeigneter für den Teich??

LG Stali!!!!!!!


----------



## maritim (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

als erstes würde ich alle wichtigen wasserwerte von der quelle prüfen.
dann ist die frage ob gewährleistet ist, das die quelle immer wasser führt.

das könnte auf jeden fall ein sehr interessantes projekt werden!
ich schau jetzt schon mit etwas neid auf das projekt.


----------



## i<3koi (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Hallo
wie warm wird das Wasser im sommer denn?
Mach bitte gleich doppelt so tief wie geplant!
Gruß Benny


----------



## karsten. (14. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Da ich jetzt endlich einen Platz für einen größeren Teich gefunden habe werde ich euch jetzt gleich mal vorstellen.
> 
> ...



Hallo

nimm uns doch bitte den Verdacht , dass Du ein* Troll* bist ! 
Am Besten mit aussagekräftigen realen Fotos !

oder 

etwas Hintergrundinformationen zu Deinem "überraschendem" Fund und Dir

und

warum nicht 11 Schlammschnecken ? 

mfG


----------



## stali2000100 (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Hi!!

Was soll TROLL heißen???


----------



## karsten. (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Hallo

Dein Beitrag liest sich halt merkwürdig 

was "Trolle" in Foren sind findest Du in jeder Suchmaschine

ich würde mich natürlich freuen wenn es nicht so wäre 

am besten Du zeigst was von Deiner Quelle
und stellst Dich mal richtig vor

sicher würden auch Viele gern was von Deiner Forellenzucht sehen

so ein Forum lebt eben vor allem von Bildern , dass ist ein "Geben" und "Nehmen"

mfG

ach so noch was  :
wenn man einen Teich aushebt muss man entweder die Wände befestigen oder einen stabilen Böschungswinkel wählen
der ist je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit ca 30° 
daraus ergibt sich ,ganz überschläglich gerechnet :  ( korrigiere mich ! )
 
ein unbefestigter 2*6m Teich wäre dann in der Mitte ca 60cm tief und hätte ein Wasservolumen von nur rund *2500 l* 


siehe auch :
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14511


----------



## steffenK (30. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Hallo Stali,

da es ein Teich in der Nähe / im Wald werden soll, würde ich ihn naturnah anlegen. Daher: Keine Goldfische.
Und um richtig zu funktionieren und keine Faulschlamm-Stellen am Boden zu erhalten, sollte der Teich Schüsselform haben, d.h. die Ufer sollten sanft ansteigen, wie Karsten schon geschrieben hat.

Zum Besatz:
Wie geschrieben, keine Goldfische, sind m.E. fehl am Platz.

__ Moderlieschen: sind immer gut, heimischer Schwarmfisch, Sommerlaicher, benötigt Wasserpflanzen (__ Laichkraut, __ Hornkraut u.a.), würde ich setzen.

Elritzen: geselliger Schwarmfisch, benötigt klares, sauerstoffreiches Wasser (ich gehe hier von der heimischen Form aus), was du durch die Quelle evtl. bereitstellen kannst (wenn sie immer fließt, auch im Hochsommer). Laichablage auf Sand- oder Kiesbänken. Passt als Besatz auch.

__ Gründling: Grundfisch, meist in kleinen Gruppen, Lebensraum normalerweise klare, schnellfließende Bäche mit sandigem, kiesigem Grund. Entsprechend die Laichablage (Sand, Kies). Passt das in deinem Teich?

__ Bitterling: wie bekannt, würde ich auch setzen, allerdings erhält man im Fachhandel idR die Zuchtform aus dem Ausland (Japanischer Bitterling?), auch wenn es nicht dabei steht. Hier kommt das Thema __ Muscheln wieder auf...

__ Stichlinge: stören normalerweise nicht, sind auch relativ anspruchslos.

Sonnebarsch: Niemals __ Sonnenbarsche in den Teich. Sonnebarsche sind gesellige Fische, daher würde Besatz mit einem einzigen dem Naturell widersprechen. Sobald aber mehrere besetzt sind, beginnt die Vermehrung und wird geräubert, was das Zeug hält (Brut, Jungfische, __ Molche, Kaulquappen etc.). Kein einheimischer Fisch.

Krebse: Würde ich anfangs nicht setzen, kenne ich mich aber zu wenig aus.

Muscheln: Dazu gibt es hier im Forum eine eigene Abhandlung, die beschreibt, wann Muscheln im Teich eine Überlebenschance haben.

__ Schnecken: Immer.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Hallo

was ist eigentlich daraus geworden ?

mfG


----------



## newbee (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Der gute hat doch jetzt auf Störe umgesattelt


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Hans, Du hinkst hinterher, wir sind inzwischen schon beim Bachsaibling.


----------



## newbee (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

da kommt ja keiner mehr mit morgen sind es dann bestimmt katzenhaie


----------



## Wuzzel (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Und Fragen nach Fotos "überliest" er ganz einfach  

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## newbee (8. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Endlich Platz für größeren Teich gefunden!!*

Na wenn man so viele Wünsche hat ,dann kann man sich nicht auch noch ne Digicam kaufen

@Wuzzel Du gibst Dich aber auch mit nichts zufrieden. Er hat doch seinen Teich so schön beschrieben, mit Vorstellungskraft geht das auch ohne Bilder


----------

